# 2009 Party at The Mardi Gras???



## Uncle Stinky (Jan 17, 2009)

Is anyone headed to NOLA (and the folks who are already there) to party at the Mardi Gras?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 17, 2009)

ill be working during most of mardi gras... but i might have some time to hang out, hit me up when you get down here (and this goes for anyone else coming down).


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Jan 17, 2009)

I get down there I will do that!


----------



## Dameon (Feb 1, 2009)

Y'know, I might just head there and hit Mardi Gras up, rather than going back to the west coast...


----------



## ben-david (Feb 4, 2009)

planning on being there anyway, if im there in time for mardi gras im down


----------



## 614 crust (Feb 5, 2009)

I Should be getting in town the 16th I believe.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Dec 28, 2009)

A good number of us will be there: Mini StP Gathering: Mardi Gras? - Squat the Planet Forums


----------



## LeilaniRose (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, theres a ton of people who say theyre going.


----------



## smellyskelly (Dec 28, 2009)

Sockem boppers.! Bring em


----------

